

Bloom filters in a nutshell - sadiq
http://blogs.sun.com/jrose/entry/bloom_filters_in_a_nutshell

======
sadiq
It seems <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloom_filter> also have a pretty good
take.

